# Six new Spanish-English moderators



## mkellogg

Hi everyone,

I am pleased to announce that the team of Spanish moderators is adding quite a few new moderators to help them with their extremely-active forums. 

Our new moderators are:
Bocha
borgonyon
fenixpollo
jbruceismay
Mariaguadalupe
Venezuelan_sweetie

Please welcome them and be kind to them as the start out!

Mike


----------



## TrentinaNE

Welcome!  Looks like you have a lot to keep you busy!  

Elisabetta


----------



## ireney

A very warm welcome to you all


----------



## Vanda

Bocha
borgonyon
fenixpollo
jbruceismay
Mariaguadalupe
Venezuelan_sweetie

Guys, welcome to the team! Spanish foreros are lucky to have you all with them!


----------



## Jana337

Happy merging and so on.


----------



## Flaminius

> Guys, welcome to the team!


A team for playing basketball??  Glad to see you all as modos!


----------



## panjabigator

Congrats!  You'll definitely help enrich the forum!


----------



## dn88

A very warm welcome to you all!!! 

dn88


----------



## Gévy

¡Qué alegría teneros a nuestro lado, bienvenida a todos vosotros! 

Besos,

Gévy


----------



## CarolMamkny

Y yo que pensaba que FENIXPOLLO ya era moderador! ... Pues como dicen los españoles: En hora buena!


----------



## ILT

¡Bienvenidos! Sé que será un placer trabajar con ustedes, y la verdad, creo que ahora sí tendré tiempo de participar como forera un poco más, ¡gracias!

Saludos, y nuevamente bienvenidos


----------



## EmilyD

* Mazel Tov  a  todos!!

*_Nomi_


----------



## danielfranco

¡Órale!

Felicidades a todos los nuevos moderadores. Bueno, aunque al Sr. flamingpoultry de por sí ya lo considerábamos el moderador del pueblo. Pero es una grata sorpresa ver a tantos conocidos ahora como moderadores...
Este...
Ahora que lo pienso, como ya me conocen desde antes, lo más probable es que los nuevos moderadores ya se sepan todas mis mañas... Bueh... Me tendré que portar bien/mejor.
Lo importante es que
¡Felicidades!


----------



## geve

Congratulations team! For the occasion I will perform a typical dance from my country: la danse du balai. 

Keep up the spirit guys!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

You have to keep up the spirit! We (members) are all looking to you! 
Do you recognize who's who?


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Felicitaciones a todos!!, y ¡¡Mucho cuidado especialmente con fenixpollo  y Bocha !! *


----------



## scotu

Good choices, congrats to all!

scotu


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡¡¡Muchas pero muchísimas felicitaciones a los nuevos moderadores!!!!*

*!!!Bien merecida la elección!!!*

**
​


----------



## LaReinita

All familiar names!!

Congratulations to you all!


----------



## fsabroso

Felicitaciones amigos, sabemos que les gusta ayudar y ahora tendrán mas oportunidad de hacerlo, Gracias.


----------



## zebedee

Será todo un placer trabajar con vosotros. Sé que haréis un  trabajo estupendo y ameno. ¡Felicidades y welcome on board!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Welcome aboard guys!*


----------



## elroy

A sixfold welcome to the team. 

All the best, and enjoy!


----------



## LV4-26

Bienvenue à tous.


----------



## anangelaway

¡Bienvenidos! **


----------



## Etcetera

Congratulations!


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Congratulations!

¡Olé!


----------



## Thomas1

Gratulacje!


----------



## jann

Great to have you with us!!


----------



## Eugin

!Los argentinos no podíamos estar mejor representados en este foro que por Mr. Bocha!! 
Y lo de fenixpollo, como ya lo expresaron anteriormente, era algo que iba a suceder de un momento a otro, así que:

* ¡FELICITACIONES A LOS 6!! *

 Sólo una acotación... ahora que son "13" los moderadores... ¿calculo que será un buen presagio, verdad????


----------



## cherine

Bienvenidos y felicitaciones y... iSuerte!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Enhorabuena a los nuevos moderadores.
Es un privilegio compartir estos foros que crecen tan sanamente.
Víctor


----------



## cubaMania

Wow, six new moderators; that's wonderful.  Congratulations all.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Bienvenidos and congratulations!  We're lucky to have you all on board.

Barbecue is at my house, but flaming poultry is off the menu.

abrazos


----------



## fenixpollo

CarolMamkny said:


> Y yo que pensaba que FENIXPOLLO ya era moderador!





danielfranco said:


> Bueno, aunque al Sr. flamingpoultry de por sí ya lo considerábamos el moderador del pueblo.


No sé se debo de agradecerles por el cumplido acerca de mi contribución al foro, u ofenderme por la crítica de parecerme dictador moderador antes de tiempo. 


Rayines said:


> * ¡¡Mucho cuidado especialmente con fenixpollo *





Eugin said:


> Y lo de fenixpollo, como ya lo expresaron anteriormente, era algo que iba a suceder de un momento a otro...


I resent resemble those remarks. 

Thanks to everybody for your kind welcome to the Admin Team.   Please slap me (virtually) if you see me letting it go to my head.


----------

